# JBL home cinema exclusive small but very loud!



## Guest

Oh boy another thread I have to write from the beginning, but I will take some of my text that I have written for previous forums as there is very little change in the way it looks at the present moment, so here goes.










Slightly repositioned the centre channel since last night, and did Troy sound fantastic, the line “Hector”! being shouted on the outside of the doors of Troy, was realistic the re-recording mixers nailed the sound spot on the dryness of the sound in the open wasn’t harsh sounding, it had just the correct balance of equalization applied to the mix. The overall dialogue reproduction was more felt than heard! 

This and this was simple down to the wavelength of the frequency response and range as well!

I first tested the left and right where each one with careful placement of the SPL db metre and the RTA microphone monitoring the in room response showed a different affair altogether, and so by placing the centre in the same position as the one of the left and right matching JBL control 5 showed that it was the difference in 3-dimensional space!

So by moving it back up against the wall increased the wavelength and maximised dialogue and sound effects not to mention music as well.




























The Furguson videostar, HI-Fi Stereo VCR, well this is no longer used has a VCR for playback, everything is done via optical disc now! So I have used it for a good general purpose, and that is the onboard audio limiter that she has, this runs the left and right front JBL Control 5. It’s been very careful set-up so that when the levels get really high, I mean really high, doesn’t matter if the level is played at -10dbon the master fader on the Kenwood, what it does mean, it prevents (audio masking) which can really drown out the centre channel, or vice versa, if the left and right are playing softly, and the centre level goes to high in dynamic range, it will never peak over the 0db threshold level.

There is a very good balance of sound presentation around here, and you would really never be able to tell the difference, except you’ll here more of what you didn’t hear before!










This is a rather tight angle image showing the back surrounds and the height surrounds.










The sub bass that you see placed on top of her, is the Eltax A-12R, this used for extending the lowest frequencies from the fronts and the surrounds or split-surrounds. The levels are balanced via the Realistic audio mixer, with certain low pass outputs from the Yamaha DSR-70Pro the Yamaha DSP-100 the Pioneer VSP-200 which is also used for controlling the surrounds, whether I’m running monaural-surrounds split-surrounds or centre back surround with height surround overhead!










The Kenwood KRF-9050D THX select AVR is mostly the heart of all the Dolby Stereo Dolby Digital 5.1 and dts 5.1 decoding, with Lucasfilm THX electronic circuitry to re-EQ the fronts surrounds and a whole lot more, some of which most would now understand.

All the RCA pre-outputs from the Kenwood KRF-X9050D THX select, goes to different parts of audio electronics for special audio processing, that makes this home cinema, well not to special, but it’s all in the mix I say, and with very carefully listening I can take the fronts one step further with very little cost!

The Yamaha DSR-70Pro is a Dolby Surround Pro-Logic matrix processor, which I have adapted for use of the front left and right, that means the left and right outputs from the Kenwood, goes into the DSR-70Pro, and then output to the Ferguson Videostar, Hi-Fi VCR, which has an onboard audio limiter, now like I explained with the first audio limiter the Panasonic, which is used for the centre channel, well the Ferguson, just simply does the left and right stereo.

With all levels set to (0db) on the Kenwood, and via running it at 0db reference level, and via setting the volume on the amplifies and very careful adjustment of the EQ’s, where I aim for an optimum peak level of 85dbA in the centre of the room, not all films tend to peak at 85dbA which is around the mid high to high frequency range!

But sometimes it does peak slightly over at around 88dbA this is acceptable seeing it it’s only for about 1 second, if the levels should exceed this for more than a few seconds, and the sound of the high frequencies becomes too much for taking, then I will make the necessary modifications to the sound system, so far it’s been running like a treat!










Sides of the room showing the multiple array of JBL control1 surrounds, surround envelopment in this room is truly awesome, there is no compromise in the surround performance, from the side rears to the middle of the room, too the front part of the room, just simple “surround envelopment”.



















2WEX electronic active X-over centre channel, this helps to give a more powerful centre channel, not just for dialogue, but for sound effects and music.


----------



## Guest

Pioneer CLD-1750 Laserdisc player this is the main laserdisc player that I use for playing laserdisc films back at the moment.

Pioneer CLD-2950 Laserdisc player this player is currently turned off, as I need a few basic parts to install on it, other than that she’s ok. 

Pioneer DV-525 DVD region 2 this is the main DVD player that I use most of the time for DVD film playback.

SONY DVP-S336 DVD region 2 this is my second DVD player, I use this most times. 

Cello DR-810 DVD-RW this is a DVD recorder, I brought this because I was frustrated with the poor Star Trek the motion picture on DVD with poor sound and poor editing, so I transferred Star Trek the motion picture from widescreen laserdisc 2.35:1 scope, to DVD-RW, now I have watched the original more times over the awful directors edition! 

Furguson Hi-FI VHS PAL this rarely gets used now, as I’m slowly transferring some of the films from VHS PAL to DVD-RW, as I’m still waiting for Poltergeist to arrive on region 2 DVD UK.

For video monitoring I’m running the SONY KX-21 PS1

This wider angle shot taken as far back the home cinema as possible, shows the placement of the JBL control 1’s placed on the right side and the back wall.










This wider angle shot taken as far back the home cinema as possible, shows the placement of the JBL control 1’s placed on the left side and the back wall.


----------



## Sonnie

How many speakers have you got in that room?


----------



## Guest

*Sonnie*

17 at the present moment wit a further possible x14 JBL control 1 for this summertime’s 2007 surround array! Yes the project is still incomplete.


----------



## Guest

awesome


----------



## MatrixDweller

That speaker setup almost reminds me of the "Bullet Time" filming technique only instead of camera's you have speakers.


----------



## Scuba Diver

Speaker are to you as shoes are to my wife. LOL. I think you missed a spot. That room is crazy. You are a true addict.:T


----------



## BrianAbington

all that equipment...just sitting on the floor...very 1970's


----------



## scott

Hmmmmm.........Not married, are ya!!!!


----------



## lightclouds

THat looks cool.


----------



## superchad

Its fun to see folks do things like this but how is it implemented? It just looks like alot of speakers in a small space but I wonder how may channels are runing, is it 5,6,7 channels all in a chain? I am curious how this all really works.


----------

